
For Palm, Some Tough Smartphone Acts to Follow - nickb
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/03/22/business/22digi.html?_r=1&partner=rss&emc=rss
======
smoody
The phone certainly looks exciting, but there's one thing I've never seen
anyone discuss: Synchronization software. Palm's desktop software has
historically, IMHO, sucked. And they have never played well with others. I
don't want a Palm calendar and address book. I just want to it work with the
tools I already use. I want my iCal, iTunes (for non DRM tracks) and iPhoto
libraries to sync seamlessly and without issues. If they can do that, then I
might be tempted away from my iPhone. Great synchronization, on the Mac
anyway, is a big part of what makes the iPhone experience great.

